# Airflow Control On Protank 2



## TylerD (22/1/14)

I thought this is cool for all the Protank guys. FYI
http://www.myvaporstore.com/Kanger_Airflow_Control_Valve_Protank_II_Protank_p/kr-acv.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (22/1/14)

Can confirm that this is a goooood idea! Been running the airflow control that I took off my aerotank (believe it's the same one as in link above) on my protank 2 for about a week now.

Strange but the vape off a pt2/aerotank control combo is better (for me at this time) than the vape off aerotank/aerotank combo!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/1/14)

I only have 1 protank left, and frankly, I do not want to restrict the air in any way. I would actually like to increase the air. Still need to play with that idea for a bit.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (22/1/14)

@CraftyZA absolutely with you there, I also wanted to increase not restrict the airflow. 
the standard PT draws air through the 510 connection, which is pretty restrictive. The aerotank air controller has a sealed 510 connection (no leaking juice either!) and draws air through the side of the airflow controller. The result is a nice airy draw when fully opened and the ability to close it down really tight if you so choose.


----------



## vaalboy (22/1/14)

The difference in air flow between my two protank II's was so different I couldn't understand it. After some research it appears that the airholes in the one tank's base is smaller than the other one. IMHO all boils down to poor quality control.


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/14)

Typical kanger or fake kanger. I will see the quality of the protank 3s that are arriving shortly.


----------

